# 2000 Nissan Maxima - Not Starting. Could it be Ignition Coil or Switch.



## ncc0166 (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi,

I am a new member. I need whatever help I could get. I have a 2000 Maxima. It refuses to start. I know that one of the right ignition coils need to be changed and also I was told that the my Check Engine Light was on because of my Ignition Switch. Could this be why my car is not starting at all.

Any answers will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

The starter, most likely... it doesn't successfully crank, does it?

Loose battery connection?

You've got engine codes, have you pulled them to see what they are? A single failing coil pack will not prevent the engine from starting up.


----------

